# veteran of IVF



## izy (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi I'm really new to posting but have been a guest on FF for some time. I'm a veteran of IVF. Been in the process now for 10 years; 10 cycles. Can't get to grips with all the abbreviations used on the site so haven't written my history. However just had yet another failed cycle with ARCG. We got one frosty from the process and I'm considering using a surrogate. Over the years 24 embryos have been transferred and only our little girl clung on. I am nearly 44, have rheumatoid arthritis and have been off meds for 10 years and am starting to get deformities so I want to move as quickly as possible so that we can get on with our lives and I can get back on to the meds . We have our beautiful little girl (frosty...3rd cycle) who is now 6, adored and the answer to all my dreams but I keep searching to make my family complete. I don't want the age gap to be too big or me to be too old to be a mum/crippled with arthritis. Can someone tell me how long it takes to find a surrogate (we're in Scotland but I'd like the surrogate to be London based cos of ARCG), how much it costs (I know we pay expenses etc but how much does that come to) and how long the process takes. Thanks for listening


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

izy good luck finding your surrogate. I was due to undergo treatment with a surrogate at ARGC they charge an additional £995 for the use of any surrogate, also you need parties to have counselling, if you use Zita West's cousellor it costs £130 for each hour and additional £200 per report so it would have come it at nearly £1, whereas their other counsellor Carole would have done it all for less than £200.
As with ARGC you would pay for an FET cycle and all her drugs

Not sure about the costs, will, insurance etc for the surro as mine pulled out.


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi 

I know just how difficult arthritis can be and you are incredibly strong and brave to persevere on the family front - I wish you every success.

I also wanted to add that you should investigate the legal side as surrogacy law can raise some complex issues.  Even if you are based in Scotland you can still apply to the English court for a parental order (provided you meet all of the legal criteria - something you should check out carefully).

Best of luck

LouGhevaert


----------

